# Need 1k Stone



## ABranson (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm in the market for a 1k stone. I have my eyes on Naniwa 1k, shapton pro 1k, and king hyper. I would love some recommendations. I had a Bester 1200 and was not a fan at all. I found it too aggressive for a 1k stone. Looking for a stone that, in a clutch, I can hit the stone and get a fairly decent edge, and get right back to work, but also use it in a progression with higher grits. Right now my low grit stone is a gesshin 320, and i will soon be in the market for a higher grit as well. Would love some help! Wanna spend 80 or less.

Thank!!!


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 2, 2018)

for $80 you might also be able to get sp2k and sp1k BOTH and use the 2k for touch ups.


----------



## valgard (Oct 2, 2018)

if too aggressive was a problem scratch the SP from your list, it's most definitely a coarser than 1k stone.


----------



## valgard (Oct 2, 2018)

I wrote a little review that includes two of your candidates here
http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/...ing-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/


----------



## RDalman (Oct 2, 2018)

valgard said:


> I wrote a little review that includes two of your candidates here
> http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/...ing-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/


Isnt it established that the ai1000 IS shapton pro 1k? I tried them side by side amd couldnt tell them apart. It's my next 1k for sure, it does the work no fuss.


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 2, 2018)

Sp1000 is pretty aggressive. 2000 might be a good bet.


----------



## daveb (Oct 2, 2018)

Gesshin 1/6K is stone I currently keep at work for quick refreshes. The 1K is less aggressive than the Bestor and considerably less aggressive than the Wat / Sharpton Pro 1K. And you wouldn't have to be in the market for a higher grit.


----------



## ABranson (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone have any opinions on te naniwa pro or naniwa super 1000s


----------



## zizirex (Oct 2, 2018)

Shapton Glass 1k is very good. King Kyper is also very good, they both have similar cutting speed, but King Hyper has better feedback because of soaking stone. But SG 1K is probably one of the best SnG 1k. 
Naniwa Super stone is mostly used for a straight razor because it has a high polish for its grit, but cut slower and load up. Naniwa Pro is similar to Shapton Glass 1K.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 2, 2018)

I like the JNS 1K stone and find it very similar to the Nubatama 1K (which I also like). I have the Shapton Glass 1K but, find that it loads up very fast. Wow - I didn't know certain brands were banned on here?

As mentioned above the Bester is a very aggressive stone but, I decided that I wanted to go to splash and go stones so I gave mine to my neighbor (for some help installing a door).


----------



## deleon (Oct 2, 2018)

daveb said:


> Gesshin 1/6K is stone I currently keep at work for quick refreshes. The 1K is less aggressive than the Bestor and considerably less aggressive than the Wat / Sharpton Pro 1K. And you wouldn't have to be in the market for a higher grit.


I'm a Gesshin fan also, I have the big 1K Gesshin, $20 over the budget but also twice the stone.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 2, 2018)

I have Chosera 1k (same as Naniwa Pro I believe). S&G. Gets the job done quickly and without fuss. Pretty good feedback. Hard stone that dishes fairly slowly. Hopeless at creating contrast.

I also have AI 1000. A bit more agressive and probably coarser and softer. I get the impression that it dishes a little faster. Also S&G. Does leave a bit of contrast on some knives. Feedback is different to chosera but still OK.


----------



## ABranson (Oct 3, 2018)

Nemo said:


> I have Chosera 1k (same as Naniwa Pro I believe). S&G. Gets the job done quickly and without fuss. Pretty good feedback. Hard stone that dishes fairly slowly. Hopeless at creating contrast.
> 
> I also have AI 1000. A bit more agressive and probably coarser and softer. I get the impression that it dishes a little faster. Also S&G. Does leave a bit of contrast on some knives. Feedback is different to chosera but still OK.


Contrast??


----------



## Nemo (Oct 3, 2018)

ABranson said:


> Contrast??


Between the core and cladding steels.

The ability to produce contrast varies from stone to stone. IME, softer stones are often better but this is not always so (for example, JNS blue aoto synth is hard but produces quite good contrast).


----------



## ABranson (Oct 3, 2018)

zizirex said:


> Shapton Glass 1k is very good. King Kyper is also very good, they both have similar cutting speed, but King Hyper has better feedback because of soaking stone. But SG 1K is probably one of the best SnG 1k.
> Naniwa Super stone is mostly used for a straight razor because it has a high polish for its grit, but cut slower and load up. Naniwa Pro is similar to Shapton Glass 1K.


What about shapt pro, not shapt glass


----------



## Nemo (Oct 3, 2018)

AI1000 is said to be very similar to (?same as?) Shapton Pro 1k.


----------



## ABranson (Oct 3, 2018)

I may just go with naniwa 1k. If people feel that it’s less aggressive than bester 100, then I think that’s my guy. What do you all think.


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 3, 2018)

chosera 1k is finer than many 1k stones, 
there is also a shapton pro 1500


----------



## Grunt173 (Oct 3, 2018)

Humm,I never really thought of my Bester 1200 being real aggressive. I have a Shapton Pro 1k and a King Hyper 1k but the Bester for some reason is still my favorite.Maybe it's because it was my first stone in the water stone world.


----------



## ABranson (Oct 3, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> chosera 1k is finer than many 1k stones,
> there is also a shapton pro 1500


Would you say it being more fine makes it less aggressive?


----------



## ABranson (Oct 3, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Humm,I never really thought of my Bester 1200 being real aggressive. I have a Shapton Pro 1k and a King Hyper 1k but the Bester for some reason is still my favorite.Maybe it's because it was my first stone in the water stone world.


I’m onky sharpening stainless really. And for some reason my bester just rips metal off


----------



## RDalman (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm almost through my 1k chosera, will replace with shapton pro 1k. The chosera is nice to use (I think all mentioned in this thread are) but the shapton wins on speed and price. Both are good on stainless and s&g


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 3, 2018)

ABranson said:


> Would you say it being more fine makes it less aggressive?



If you need to use a 1k range as a final stone, the Cho 1000 is probably a good bet.


----------



## Grunt173 (Oct 3, 2018)

ABranson said:


> I’m onky sharpening stainless really. And for some reason my bester just rips metal off


That could be a good thing if it is ripping off a rolled or wire edge that was created. Maybe lighten up on pressure a bit.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 3, 2018)

A Chosera 800 might be considered as well. End result corresponds to JIS 1200. Meanwhile, very versatile. Depending on slurry, water and pressure you may obtain a variety of applications.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 4, 2018)

ABranson said:


> What about shapt pro, not shapt glass



I haven't try Shapton Pro 1k, I have Shapton Pro 2k, which I really love. I heard Pro 1K is quite aggressive for 1K and closer to 800 grit.

Or you can use your Bester 1200 and finish with Shapton Pro 2000.


----------



## Matus (Oct 4, 2018)

You should also put the Gesshin 2000 on your list. Really fast, nice feel & feedback. Soaker. There would be no issue to go from Gesshin 320 to Gesshin 2000 when sharpening. 

As was already said - SP1k is aggresive, but fast and works well. The SP2k is supposed to be considerably finer but also slower.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 5, 2018)

The Naniwa Pro 1k is fast but not overly aggressive with nice feedback.


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 5, 2018)

The JNS 1K stone is my favorite and I remember Maksim making a video using this stone to remove microchips on a new blade.

Here's the stone but I can't find that video yet;

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-1000-matukusuyama/


----------



## Migraine (Oct 5, 2018)

jacko9 said:


> The JNS 1K stone is my favorite and I remember Maksim making a video using this stone to remove microchips on a new blade.
> 
> Here's the stone but I can't find that video yet;
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-1000-matukusuyama/





That one?


----------



## jacko9 (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes, That's the video that encouraged me to buy this stone and I haven't regretted it for one minute. I have five 1K stones and this one is my favorite.


----------



## inferno (Oct 19, 2018)

Abranson: if you already have a 1200 thats fast cutting then get a 2k pro. no need to get another 1k...

as many have said in this thread the shappro 1k is fast and aggressive. the chosera is a bit slower but its a totally different stone. And personally i think it wears much faster than the shapton considering how much material they remove.

the chosera could possibly be used as a one stone solution. since it finishes at 1500 or so. the shapton is an 800. and thats it. people get the shapton because its the fastest 1000. and no one finishes on it. its simply too coarse. its a good stone. actually both the chosera and shaptons are good stones. but very different stones.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 26, 2018)

inferno said:


> Abranson: if you already have a 1200 thats fast cutting then get a 2k pro. no need to get another 1k...
> 
> as many have said in this thread the shappro 1k is fast and aggressive. the chosera is a bit slower but its a totally different stone. And personally i think it wears much faster than the shapton considering how much material they remove.
> 
> the chosera could possibly be used as a one stone solution. since it finishes at 1500 or so. the shapton is an 800. and thats it. people get the shapton because its the fastest 1000. and no one finishes on it. its simply too coarse. its a good stone. actually both the chosera and shaptons are good stones. but very different stones.



I like this recommendation!


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Oct 26, 2018)

inferno said:


> Abranson: if you already have a 1200 thats fast cutting then get a 2k pro. no need to get another 1k...



Yep this is what I would do. Get a 2K Pro or Aoto.


----------



## braddahyagz (Nov 7, 2018)

Heres the gesshin 1k extra large. Sharpening my daily 240mm gesshin ginga stainless.


----------



## 2bApical? (Nov 18, 2018)

Migraine said:


> That one?



Microchips? Never seen a knife that bad. I'm just a home knife user and pretty new to the stone thing. Very instructive video. Thanks


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2018)

chosera 800 best 1k stone out there.


----------



## madelinez (Nov 19, 2018)

I like the King Hyper 1000 for my AS knives, but I haven't tried it on many other steels.


----------

